
OK, so it’s not exactly "grim" up North for tech - But there are some issues - paulsb
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/07/25/ok-so-its-not-exactly-grim-up-north-for-tech-but-there-are-some-issues/
======
paulsb
Video summary: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8phWzXgNFGY>

So very true, especially the part about skills retention.

------
inovica
Interesting article (and video). I'm actually based in the North East of
England and have quietly "got on" with building businesses. I have 2
registered in London though because that ultimately became necessary to
achieve the ends I required there.

